# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Subcampeones de Europa

## F. Lázaro

*El equipo español de pesca ha logrado la medalla de plata en el XVII Campeonato De Europa Agua - Dulce Masculino, celebrado del 21 al 26 de Junio de 2011 en el canal Ulgi - Opole (Polonia)*, en donde el combinado nacional, formado por Esteve Martín Surroca, Roberto Rodríguez Morante, Ángel Vicente Rodríguez Morante, Jesús Francisco Hernando Manso, Pablo Martín Manzano, José Clerigués González (reserva), Carlos Sanz Sanz (reserva) y capitaneado por Tomás Romera Pérez, han logrado la medalla de plata por equipos  :Smile: 



La medalla de oro ha sido para Francia, que pese a tener la misma puntuación que el combinado nacional con un total de 38.5 puntos y menor peso total capturado que la selección española, el desempate ha favorecido a la selección francesa gracias a dos terceros puestos para alzarse con la medalla de oro.

La medalla de bronce, ha correspondido para la selección de Bélgica.

En cuanto a la *clasificación individual*, los resultados han quedado de la siguiente manera:

1º.- Wiktor Walczak (Polonia)

*9º.- Esteve Martín Surroca(España)
11º.- Roberto Rodríguez Morante(España)
14º.- Ángel Vicente Rodríguez Morante(España)
21º.- Jesús Francisco Hernando Manso(España)
64º.- Pablo Martín Manzano(España)*

*¡ENHORABUENA POR ESA MEDALLA CHICOS!*

Fuentes: 

http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...ampeonato.html
http://www.fepyc.es/download/Competi...individual.pdf
http://www.fepyc.es/download/Competi...final_team.pdf

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena noticia... parece ser, que ya no se nos resiste ningún deporte!!
Y eso que no fuí yo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ayer en mi primer rato de pesca, cayeron 2 carpas...
Por lo que "al mojar" inicia casi seguro, otra de mis aficiones... La pesca!!
Hoy que libraba he ido a comprar algunas cosillas para éste nuevo deporte.
Eso sí como muchos de vosotros que amais la pesca "Captura y suelta"... :Stick Out Tongue: 
*¡¡¡¡¡ Lo que me faltaba !!!!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ayer en mi primer rato de pesca, cayeron 2 carpas...
> Por lo que "al mojar" inicia casi seguro, otra de mis aficiones... La pesca!!


Jejeje, me alegro por esa nueva afición.

Ya mismo te vemos con el equipo de carpfishing sacando estos bichejos de tu Fresnedas  :Stick Out Tongue: :



Ah... por cierto, recuerda: _todo pescador, siempre ha ido al agua alguna vez_, jajaja  :Big Grin: , así que, espero que sepas nadar, jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Que peazo bicho!! Eso lo veo yo y me voy corriendo!! Hoy hablando con un pescador de la asociación de Pesca de mi pueblo, me ha comentado que hace unos años sacaron la Carpa más grande que se ha pescado en el Fresnedas:
Unos 23 kilos!!!!!!! Eso tiene que ser enorme, no?? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que peazo bicho!! Eso lo veo yo y me voy corriendo!! Hoy hablando con un pescador de la asociación de Pesca de mi pueblo, me ha comentado que hace unos años sacaron la Carpa más grande que se ha pescado en el Fresnedas:
> Unos 23 kilos!!!!!!! Eso tiene que ser enorme, no??


Tedría que ser como cuatro bombonas de butano una al lado de la otra :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

A mi eso de la pesca también me gusta he ido a pescar un pa de veces, pero a mi padre no le convece mucho. 
Bueno, ya se lo iré metiendo poco a poco... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hixem

Yo practico ese tipo de pesca, el carpfishing. De momento mi recor personal de de 14kg una royal muy bonita, pero buenos amigos si que tienes peces por encima de los 20kg...
El fin de semana pasado se celebro en Aragon el campeonato de españa de carpfishong y el año pasado una pareja española quedo 3º en el campeonato del mundo en Inglaterra.

----------

